# Spot FX broker with NinjaTrader



## Polewest (11 November 2015)

Hi All,

I am new to the Forum and currently investigating my brokerage options re trading spot FX on Ninjatrader. I guess I am not the only one in Australia who wants to trade spot forex with NT so I wonder whether anyone who has been through this would be able to provide some info/views. I have searched on the Forum but could not find much information. Thanks in advance for your help.

I have seen on NT ecosystem website that there are 5 options in term of brokers namely FXCM, Ninjatrader brokerage, TD Ameritrade, interactive brokers, MBtrading.

Ninjatrader Brokerage is an introducing broker for FXCM with slightly higher commission so I cannot see the value here.
Interactive brokers does not offer Spot FX anymore
TD Ameritrade: looked on their website and they do not mention Ninjatrader
MBtrading:Need to do more due diligence on them.

Cheers.

Polewest


----------



## CanOz (11 November 2015)

Polewest said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the Forum and currently investigating my brokerage options re trading spot FX on Ninjatrader. I guess I am not the only one in Australia who wants to trade spot forex with NT so I wonder whether anyone who has been through this would be able to provide some info/views. I have searched on the Forum but could not find much information. Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> ...




Just looking at the options in 'connection options' in NT, it looks like Gain and GFT might offer something. However, i was under the impression that unless you were grandfathered in, NT only allows NT as a broker now


----------



## Polewest (11 November 2015)

CanOz said:


> Just looking at the options in 'connection options' in NT, it looks like Gain and GFT might offer something. However, i was under the impression that unless you were grandfathered in, NT only allows NT as a broker now




Thanks CanOz,

Will look at these brokers to check. Re NT allowing only NT, I have not heard of that before so will do some search as well but that is surprising as a strategy if NT wants to increase its client base. Anyway, thanks for your quick response.

Polewest


----------

